# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  عون المعبود بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور

## أبو معاذ__عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد طبع كتاب عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود
للعلامة أبي الطيب محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي
في سبع مجلدات - دار المعارف الرياض
قرأه واعتنى به وعلق عليه وخرج أحاديثه الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان
ويباع في المغرب - الدار البيضاء - الأحباس - دار السلام - تقريبا ب 600 درهم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عزو

بالله عليكم اين اجده فى القاهرة وبكم سعره للاهمية

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الكتاب موجود فى المكتبة الاسلامية بالأزهر وسعره 290 جنيها

----------


## عزو

اخى عون المعبود فقط ام عون المعبود بتحقيق شيخ مشهور اصل المكتبة الاسلامية لها فرع اخر فى عين شمس قريب منى فلو كده اشتريها من هناك ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

نعم هو بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور طبعة دار المعارف......وانا اشتريت نسخة بالفعل.......ولكن خطها صغير ولكنها جيدة الاخراج.........

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

الحقيقة أن الشيخ يشكر على جهده فجزاه الله خيرا ..

لكن لما ذهبت الى المكتبه لأشتريه اخذته وعندما هممت بدفع المال فتحت صفحة من الكتاب فإذا الخط في غاية الصغر ولو قرأت صفحتين لتعبت عيناك فأرجعتك ولم أشتريه.

فلعل من كان معنا من تلاميذ الشيخ يخبره عن ذلك لعله يعدل الخط في الطبعات القادمة.

----------


## الكتبي

تخيل لو ضاعف الخط
فكم سيكون عدد المجلدات ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رايت الكتاب في مكتبة التدمرية وفعلاً الخط صغير ويتعب العين 
واتمنى لو يكون الخط في الطبعات القادمة اكبر وحتى لو زاد حجم الكتاب وارتفع ثمنه 
فانه سوف يحقق الهدف المرجوا منه واما الان فاظن الكثيرين سوف يصعب عليهم اقتناء الكتاب

----------


## الليبي الأثري

أخبرني شيخنا مشهور بن حسن أل سلمان أنه كان مفترضا أن يكون الكتاب في أربع مجلدات.
لكن الشيخ سعد الراشد جعله في سبع!!

وهناك طبع مضغوطة طبعت في مجلدين عن دار ابن حزم بتحقيق أبو عبدالله النعماني ، أثبت فيها أحكام العلامة الألباني في تخريج الأحاديث.

----------


## الان عثمان

جزى الله من يدلنا على الكتب الجديدة

----------

